# Sump for IM lagoon 25.. Anyone done it?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Im thinking about a skimmer for my tank but dont want to waste money on the ghost and i must say i miss the convenience of a sump. Has anyone done this? I have experience with HOB overflows and their drawbacks. I figure eithwr this or i sell my tank and get a new setup with a sump. Maybe the red sea reefer 170. Way more money i know but they seem to be really nice setups.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Get a hang on back skimmer, I recently replaced a cadlights pls-50 elite with a Bubble Magus QQ1. It's been online for the last 3 weeks on my frag tank and it pulls like a champ! This is being used on a JBJ RL-20  Also I picked up the skimmer from Marcelo at Fragbox.


----------



## am90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lilphil26 said:


> Im thinking about a skimmer for my tank but dont want to waste money on the ghost and i must say i miss the convenience of a sump. Has anyone done this? I have experience with HOB overflows and their drawbacks. I figure eithwr this or i sell my tank and get a new setup with a sump. Maybe the red sea reefer 170. Way more money i know but they seem to be really nice setups.


someone on nano-reef.com took out the back panel and drilled the IM 25 and plumbed it to a sump. LOoks real nice too!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the IM micro 30 gallon that we drilled and added a sump. Well, actually we added this tank to our main system, so it shares water with the sump, fuge and the 175.

We removed the glass baffles from one side of the rear overflow area, left the back black panel, drilled it and put a single drain plus supply line. 

Very happy with end results. Hardest part was cutting the silicone on the glass baffles. Ended up using guitar wire plus one of those abrasive wire saws and a very thin knife. Took a lot of time, but had to be careful not to break anything.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

It sounds like everyone is drilling this tank and not using an overflow box. I think instead of going through the hassle I would just buy a new setup. Does anyone know where to get good deals on the Red Sea reefer series here local?


----------

